# Fully Upgraded House?



## JasonBurrows (Jun 28, 2013)

Is this what it looks like?


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes, it is.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 29, 2013)

I really cannot tell which of these is bigger on the outside...
Animal Crossing Wild World's Mansion or Animal Crossing New Leaf's Mansion...

*Animal Crossing Wild World:*





*Animal Crossing New Leaf:*


----------



## ThatACfan (Jun 29, 2013)

I kind of like the wild world design better then allow the customization of NL it would have been great. I changed my house to the modern one anyway and I love it.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 29, 2013)

How have you managed to pay off your house already?
I'm only on the 4th upgrade!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 29, 2013)

I haven't paid it off, but I will be able to soon as I have a plan that will make me over 13 million Bells by the end of August.

That was just a Google photo for reference.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Jun 29, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I haven't paid it off, but I will be able to soon as I have a plan that will make me over 13 million Bells by the end of August.
> 
> That was just a Google photo for reference.


Care to share that plan of yours?


----------



## sharkstache (Jun 29, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Care to share that plan of yours?



since day one, i've been planting perfect apple trees everywhere i could.  today was my first whole harvest and I ended up with 70 baskets, which is 1,890,000 bells in a normal town ordinance.  You would still have to replace the trees that die, but it's still a great money source without much effort.  I'm planning to do this until I get the gold axe, where i will then cut down all the trees and start designing my town


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 29, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Care to share that plan of yours?


I thought that plan was known?
It is basically the Island bugs.


----------



## Slickyrider (Jun 29, 2013)

My house is entirely upgraded, with the castle exterior renovation, and I just finished grinding for all of the Bells that I'll need for the Card Series. I currently have the entire Spooky and Sweets series, with the Mush series nearly completed. I plan on getting the Snowman series as well, with the Nintendo (Mario) Series/Theme being my final furniture set. I also have the Royal Crown and the Throne. This is all after ~90 hours of playtime. This goes to show that the island is absolutely broken.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 29, 2013)

Slickyrider said:


> My house is entirely upgraded, with the castle exterior renovation, and I just finished grinding for all of the Bells that I'll need for the Card Series. I currently have the entire Spooky and Sweets series, with the Mush series nearly completed. I plan on getting the Snowman series as well, with the Nintendo (Mario) Series/Theme being my final furniture set. I also have the Royal Crown and the Throne. This is all after ~90 hours of playtime. This goes to show that the island is absolutely broken.



It's not broken. It's only like that because some people abuse it.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 29, 2013)

oath2order said:


> It's not broken. It's only like that because some people abuse it.


Something THAT easy to abuse without any real obstacle or challenge to prevent them from doing so is broken.


----------



## slpnclass (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm thankful for the island. I love AC but it was difficult for me to earn money in previous games. I was never able to get much money and what little I did have took forever to get.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jul 3, 2013)

Island farming is too boring for me to do much of.


----------



## Yurusumaji (Jul 3, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Island farming is too boring for me to do much of.



This. Feels like grinding. I only go once a night because it's so dull.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 3, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> Island farming is too boring for me to do much of.



I agree completely. At first, I would try catching bugs on the island every day, but it turned into such a chore that I just got annoyed with it. Now I participate in the Stalk Market and only go to the island for touring.

As for the mansion, I like the new design better than the Wild World one. I have a mansion in Wild World and it looks more like a public building than a house… o.o


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 3, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I thought that plan was known?
> It is basically the Island bugs.



If that's so how only 13MB my august? I can make almost 20mil a week from the island if I actually saved every bell.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 3, 2013)

JunJun said:


> If that's so how only 13MB my august?


Because I CBA to go more than once a day...

I am quite tired now from doing it today, it is midnight from the time of typing this reply.


----------

